# pesticide ratio, math help, please...



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2006)

hi.
i'm interested in applying a pesticide which, when used as i plan to and as directed by the label, one uses 12 ounces of product to one gallon of water through a fertilizer injector set at 1:100.
the total volume of pesticide i need, including a little padding, is 8 gallons, not of pesticide concentrate but of diluted product. 
how much pesticide do i need and how in how much water should i dilute it? i have a thought, but i'm not sure and would appreciate help...
thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

1.04 oz.


----------

